# It's Too Late...



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I just called the number in the ad for the pregnant Golden bitch, intending to leave a voice mail, as the ad said evenings . (I thought it might appear to be more "serious".) 
A woman answered. I told her I was calling about the Golden and she said "They're gone." I said "She's been sold?" She said "Yes, they both have been." I said "That was fast! Will you have more available?" She said "No, we just sold the last two. We had 4 mothers,and he retired one and he sold the two.. He didn't want that many dogs anymore. We had 25 puppies at once the last time and it's too hard to get rid of them. So, no, we won't be having any more of them. We're 2 hours from Madison and it's just too hard. We've never done this before, selling mothers. We will only sell puppies from the one mother from now on."

*CRAP.*​
So now, just pray that those poor girls will not be abused, or have conveyor belts attached to them to continue producing puppies as a "great money making project".

Sorry, everyone. We tried...​


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, thats just so very sad! Those poor dogs! We can only hope that whoever bought them did it with the best of intentions and they are not some puppy millers! We did all we could do I guess. Sad though!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

TOO HARD TO GET RID OF THEM? i "GET RID" OF WEEDS IN MY YARD. I "GET RID" OF LEAVES THAT FALL. i "GET RID" OF TRASH." I would FIND HOMES for puppies. Something doesn't seem quite right there.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you for checking. I hope that she was picked up by someone with a heart.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I also just got an email reply that they had already been sold.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

The gur just responded to my email asking about the pregnant mother. Just said

"sorry, both mothers have been sold"

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG! I just received another email from Grrow! They have become involved with this and want to buy her! She asked me if I thought the guy would want to see credentials so they obviously wouldn't want him to know they are a rescue! Now, its too late for the poor mom!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you for making the phone call! I didn't realize that there were two mom's for sale. I too hope that they went to good homes that will do right by them. 

Like it was already said, we tried! And I really want to thank everyone for the effort that they made! I am so amazed at how wonderful you all really are and I am so glad that I found this site!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

NOOO.....

this is so sad.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I just pray that the dogs have gone to a good home and not another puppy mill, because that is what they sounded like. Hope they will be ok. Thanks for everyone trying.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd be concerned about these people, too. I wonder how much care they put into finding new homes for the Girls. Hopefully those who now have them, care like we do.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hopefully good parents adopted them and not some jerks, like the previous owners....all we can do is pray....


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok...I'm lost...what's going on..what ad?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This is just heartbreaking. I really worry about the kind of peope who would respond to such an ad. Thanks for calling, anyway.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> This is just heartbreaking. I really worry about the kind of peope who would respond to such an ad. Thanks for calling, anyway.


I'm hoping they were just like us!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, but we're a cut above the unwashed masses who are motivated by the money!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I'd be concerned about these people, too. I wonder how much care they put into finding new homes for the Girls. Hopefully those who now have them, care like we do.


Doesn't sound like they cared much at all who they went to 

Praying they're in good caring hands


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Doesn't sound like they cared much at all who they went to
> 
> Praying they're in good caring hands


No, it doesn't, but hopefully another caring group read the ad and tried to do what everyone here did. Wishful thinking maybe, but there is hope...


----------

